# Anybody taking Cymbalta?



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, I just started taking cymbalta. 30mg 1x a day. I am on day 4. I was just wondering what everyones experiences have been with it. The first day I was nauseated, had a headache and felt kind of panicky. By the end of the day however I felt pretty good. Since then Mood wise I feel really good. I feel calm. So far though I have this fuzzy like feeling. Kind of like when you have have few drinks. I did come down with Bronchitis around the same time of starting the medication and am taking Levaquin-750mg as well. I am not taking any decongestants. I am just wondering if anybody else has experienced this and if it eventually went away?


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I take 30mg twice a day- It will take a few weeks to adapt- I feel better and do not have any side effects- It has helped with my stomach problems.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I got the script, but never filled it. I didn't fill it because we decided to try Trazodone instead.Hope it works out for you... I've heard good things about its capability to not only relieve anxiety/depression symptoms, but its ability to help with pain issues...


----------

